# JOWO Taps on Amazon



## More4dan (Apr 2, 2020)

I was shopping on Amazon this afternoon and looky what I found. Taps for JOWO #5 and #6 feeds. 


HSS 6.5mm x 0.5 Metric Tap Right Hand Thread M6.5 x 0.5mm Pitch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VRPNTXJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_TIOHEbZ92J3RC

M7.5 x 0.5mm HSS Metric Right hand Thread Tap https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FPFZ3R2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_rLOHEb18ASYYD

Danny



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## 1shootist (Apr 2, 2020)

Seems like those two have gotten easier to find at fair prices, i bought both of mine together off ebay many weeks ago. I think I gave around $22 - $25, a little more than what the ones you found are selling for. I've used both and they did fine.


----------



## hokie (Apr 3, 2020)

More4dan said:


> M7.5 x 0.5mm HSS Metric Right hand Thread Tap https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FPFZ3R2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_rLOHEb18ASYYD



I usually see the #6 Jowo taps listed at 7.4 x 0.5. Might seem like a silly question, but would the extra 0.1mm make much of a difference?


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 3, 2020)

I think they will both work. I have seen both advertised, and I have seen both threads on schematic diagrams. I don’t know which one is the actual thread on the Jowo feed housing, but I have the 7.4 x 0.5 and have had no problems.


----------

